# CPU-Lüfter dreht zu langsam!



## Fabian H (13. Juni 2003)

Hi Leute,

ich hab mir etz endlich meinen neuen PC angeschafft und zusammengebaut, allerdings merkt man schon beim Einschalten, dass der CPU-Lüfter zu langsam dreht.
Kurz nach dem zählen des Arbeitsspeichers und der erkennung der IDe-Hardware kommt dann auch die BIOS-Meldung: CPU-Lüfter dreht zu langsam, das System wird in 2 Sekunden ausgeschaltet.

Nun ist es nicht so, dass der Lüfter mit 700 oder 800 Rpm dreht, sondern *richtig* langsam. Also schätzungesweise 100-200Rpm.
Liegt es vielleicht am Mainboard?

Mein CPU-Lüfter: Arctoc Cooler Copper Silent TC
Meine CPU: Athlon XP 2600+ (166Mhz FSB-Version)
Main Mainboard: Leadtek K7NCR18D Pro

Ach ja: Troz heruntergeregeletem FSB (100Mhz) wird der Prozessor logischerweise nach kurzer Zeit Aufenthalt im BIOS 40°C heiss!


Thx für Antworten, ist dringend!


----------



## Tim C. (13. Juni 2003)

Wenn der Zusatz TC an deinem Kühler irgendetwas mit Temperature Controlled zu tun hat, würde ich tippen, dass er schätzungsweise kein sauberes Signal von dem Temperatursensor bekommt und deshalb so langsam dreht. Er denkt halt da ist keine Wärmeentwicklung, also kann er langsam drehen.


----------



## blubber (13. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber *vielleicht* steckt der Lüfter ja am falschen Anschluss dran. Es gibt ja immer zwei Lüfteranschlüsse, einmal CPU Lüfter, und einmal Gehäuse Lüfter.
Wie gesagt, ich hab noch nie ausprobiert was passiert, wenn man den Lüfter falsch anschliesst, oder ob der Rechner dann überhaupt hochfahren würde, aber nachschauen schadet ja nicht.

bye


----------



## Fabian H (13. Juni 2003)

@leuchte: richtig!

@blubber: Nicht richtig 
Er war am richtigen Stecker, hab ihn auch an den anderen 2 ausprobiert (hab insgesamt 3).


Das Problem: Wie Leuchte sagte, Liegt der Temparatur Sensor auf dem Kühlkörper (TC = Temparatur Controlled) und braucht dementsprechend ein bisschen zum Warmlaufen.

Habs etz geschafft Windows zu installieren, danach dann die Sound und Graka-Treiber installiert, wollte dann CD abspielen.
Nach kurzer Zeit: Schock! Piep Piep, Alarm!
Schuld daran war eine überhitzung des Prozessers.
Hab mich etschlossen, nen neuen CPU-Lüfter zu kaufen. Habt ihr ne Empfehlung?


----------



## blubber (13. Juni 2003)

Hi,

naja, war auch nur eine Vermutung 

Ich hab den "Arctic cooling Super Silent PRO" und bin zufrieden. Leise, leistungsstark und billig.

bye


----------



## Fabian H (13. Juni 2003)

Welchen Prozessor hast du?
Wie gesagt hab ich einen 2600+.
Kann es sein, das irgendwas defekt ist, wenn die Temparatur 70°C erreicht?

//Edit: Kann es sein, dass ich zu viel Wärmeleitpaste drauf hab?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (13. Juni 2003)

Also am Dienstag bekomm ich auch mein Athlon XP2600 und dazu den Artic Cooling Copper Silent.

Hoffentlich haut das hin, zu welchem Entschluss bist du denn jetzt gekommen? Kaufst du ein neuen? Muss ich irgendwas beim Einbau beachten?


----------



## Tim C. (13. Juni 2003)

Gleichen Kühler aber ohne den TC Zusatz.

//offtopic: gratz zum 100. nugget


----------



## Fabian H (13. Juni 2003)

Jupp, kauf ihn ohn TC. Da ist er zwar etwas lauter, abba dafür kühlt er besser.

Und ich werd mir jetzt warscheinlich nen neuen besorgen. Oder vielleicht ist es ja doch zu viel Wärmeleitpaste...


----------



## Thorsten Ball (13. Juni 2003)

Ok, vielen Dank 

Ich hab nachgeschaut und dank Leuchtes Hilfe herrausgefunden, dass
es die nicht-TC version ist.


----------



## Fabian H (14. Juni 2003)

Ich Trottel hab den Alarm auf 50°C runtergestellt, dann is es ja klar, dass er nach n paar Minuten ausgelöst wird.
Nun bin ich aber immer noch nicht zufrieden mit den Temparaturen: Ungefär 20min ca. 50% CPU-Auslastung: 62°C.
Das System ist zwar leise, aber eben sehr heiss, sogar hinten am Netzteil.

Nun nochmal die Frage: Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für nen guten Lüfter für XP 2600+?
Gehäuselüfter were ich mir dann wohl auch noch zulegen müssen.


----------



## Paule (17. Juni 2003)

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt und du Platz genug im Tower hast geht es , es ist aber denke ich mal keine besonders gute Lösung:

Ich hab nen alpha pal 8045 
dadrauf nen 80mm zu 120mm Lüfteradapter
und dadrauf dann noch nen 120er Enermax 
Lüfter den man per kleinem Potentiometer 
selber regeln kann.Durch die größe ist 
er viel leiser , als mein alter 80mm Lüfter 
bei der gleichen Kühlleistung.
damit kriege ich meinen xp2700+ recht leise gekühlt
im bios wird mir angezeigt ,dass die cpu gerademal
45°c warm ist.
zur Wärmeleitpaste:

Man sollte immer nur eine hauchdünne Schicht auf dem Die
auftragen , mehr nicht !!
also ,dass es ungefähr 0,3mm dick ist die Schicht!
sie soll schliesslich nur die superkleinen Unebenheiten überdecken
und keine Trennschicht zwischen dem Kühler und der CPU sein.

Grüße
Paule


----------



## Fabian H (19. Juni 2003)

Auf den Alpha Pal 8045 bin ich auch auf der Suche nach nem Kühler auch gestoßen, ebenso wie den Termalright SK 700.
Aber: Zu teuer!
Ich hab jetzt mal das Gehäuse offen und etwas von der Wärmeleitpaste runter und siehe da:
56°C selbst wenn man versucht, die CPU auf brutalste Weise heiss zukriegen. Bei normalen Arbeiten liegt er so bei 54°C.

Allerdings muss man den Kühler vor jedem Kaltstart armlaufen lassen, was allerdings bei einmal PC-anmachen am Tag nichts ausmacht.
Ich werd mir jeztz warscheinlich 2-3 Gehäuselüfter einbauen, dann kann ich das Gehäuse auch zumachen.


----------



## redbuttler (3. Dezember 2003)

Dein Kühler dreht zu langsam. Also meiner Meinung nach ist irgendwo im BIOS die Drehzahl des Kühlers festgelegt und sie lässt sich auch verstellen.
Es gibt im Fachhandel aber auch sogennante Fan-Connecter-Adapter mit denen du die Drezhzahl des Kühlers kontrollieren kannst.


----------



## SimpZn (11. März 2004)

HAHAHA lol, bei mir ist genau dass gleiche, hab mich schon schlau gemacht (gleicher Lüfter + auch neue sachen). Dieser Lüfter ist die reine Fehlkonstruktion, komisch dass dass in den Tests nicht aufgefallen ist. Kein wunder dass er so billig ist 8p. Der Lüfter geht von einer Temperatur von ca 60 grad aus (Ist ja Temperaturgesteuert). Dass bedeutet, dass bei mir nach ca 10 min auch dass System auf 50 grad kommt. Tip: Kauf dir wie ich den Xaser-Lüfter, der kommt bringt die CPU auf ca 35 -max 45 grad runter und ist sau leise. Dess Teil schau dazu noch sau geil aus, kostenpunkt: ca 40 €.
GreeZ SimpZn.


----------



## SimpZn (11. März 2004)

*Temperatur Controlled!*

Ach Redbuttler, Temperatur Controlled. Du kannst einstellen 5000 RPS wenn dies möglich währe, der Lüfter macht trotzdem was er will. Mann kann höchstens die Temperaturkontrolle ausschalten oder überbrücken. Der Connector dürfte au nix bringen, bin aber net ganz sicher.
GreeZ SimpZn.


----------



## server (11. März 2004)

Ich kann nur gehäuselüfter empfehlen....Hab in meinem Rechner insgesamt 6 Lüfter, der Nachteil daran ist, dass man das Gefühl hat, dass ein hubschrauber im Zimmer landet, dafür habe ich 27 Grad Systemtemperatur und 35 Grad CPU Temperatur bei einem AMD Athlon XP 2600+, 3 Festplatten und 2 CD Laufwerken...


----------

